# Air Pollution



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone see before and after photos of air quality anywhere before covid 19 lockdown and after?

Here's some from India. I have seen video from before, so I know it really was that bad. We'll probably never see it clean again after this.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 5, 2020)

Air quality in Fresno is known for being bad.

Since covid it’s been good.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 5, 2020)

Our are quality has been getting steadily better as more and more people are in electric and hybrid vehicles, but it's been even better than the new normal since mid March when the bay area counties all put Covid-19 reduction restrictions in place.

The bay area has a large number of people with higher incomes who can afford the electric vehicles and a lot of the companies here encourage their employees to use electric cars by providing free or reduced charging stations at work.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

So bitter-sweet watching the video.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2020)

Mother Nature has many ways of telling us what we already know yet we choose to believe we are smarter then her.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

1.25 million people die from the air pollution in India annually - WOW.  I wonder if the drastic improvement from the virus shut-downs will have any lasting impact.  Will their legislature enact strict environmental laws?


----------



## asp3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> 1.25 million people die from the air pollution in India annually - WOW.  I wonder if the drastic improvement from the virus shut-downs will have any lasting impact.  Will their legislature enact strict environmental laws?



I personally doubt it.  The level of poverty for some of the people in India is amazing.  I'm afraid that the country doesn't really have the resources to effectively implement pollution reduction programs and equipment in many places.  It's much less expensive financially to produce and run polluting equipment even it it's expensive in terms of lives lost and threatened.

I base my opinion on the ten weeks I spent in India in 1998.  I know that was over two decades ago, but what I've heard from people who I talk to from Indian who know I was there then is that the pollution is much worse now than it was back then.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I personally doubt it.  The level of poverty for some of the people in India is amazing.  I'm afraid that the country doesn't really have the resources to effectively implement pollution reduction programs and equipment in many places.  It's much less expensive financially to produce and run polluting equipment even it it's expensive in terms of lives lost and threatened.
> 
> I base my opinion on the ten weeks I spent in India in 1998.  I know that was over two decades ago, but what I've heard from people who I talk to from Indian who know I was there then is that the pollution is much worse now than it was back then.


I just saw this on an Accuweather link and I believe you are right to doubt any future environmental action.

*June 8, 9:29 a.m.*
*India reopened on Monday, despite a record daily rise in new COVID-19 cases.* Following a 10-week lockdown, the government allowed the reopening of restaurants, mosques, malls, and temples in order to help the economy begin recovering, AFP reported.  (They are setting records for new cases - but the economy is the priority; safety and environmental concerns not so much.)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So bitter-sweet watching the video.


Yes, those artisans who built, carved and decorated those bridges and temples meant for them to be seen and give delight- not sit smothered in a gray, chemical mist that is slowly decomposing everything.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, those artisans who built, carved and decorated those bridges and temples meant for them to be seen and give delight- not sit smothered in a gray, chemical mist that is slowly decomposing everything.


Well said, Radish, and 100% true. 

I've often thought how different life would be for us as a whole, if nature and all animals destroyed our world and habitat just like man is doing to them. So greedily, so selfishly, so callously.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well said, Radish, and 100% true.
> 
> I've often thought how different life would be for us as a whole, if nature and all animals destroyed our world and habitat just like man is doing to them. So greedily, so selfishly, so callously.


Perhaps nature and animals are more adaptable than humans and will reclaim the Earth - and let it return to 'normal' without us.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Perhaps nature and animals are more adaptable than humans and will reclaim the Earth - and let it return to 'normal' without us.


I hope and pray, Em.


----------

